# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Пришел спам в ICQ: Опасности, последствия, как избавиться.

## priv8v

*****


*ICQ спам
спам в ICQ*
 - если он приходит к вам в icq и вы не знаете, что с ним делать - эта тема для вас.

*****

Предлагаю в эту тему "складывать" с разъяснениями весь спам, который приходит к вам в ICQ. Чаще всего приходят предложения скачать файлы и ссылки на зараженные страницы - это представляет достаточную опасность для неопытных в этом деле, именно они вбивают текст пришедшего спама в поисковик и ищут, что это такое - пусть они приходят к нам и находят ответы на свои вопросы. 

Предлагаю публиковать здесь спам, соблюдая *следующие правила*:
1). Публиковать не только текст спама, но и номер от которого пришел спам.
2). Ссылки делать неактивными и немного их изменять (дабы особо любопытные не могли скачать себе, что не надо)
3). Выделять тегом "цитата" спам, а под ним писать объяснение спама, желательно указать следующее:
 * в чем опасность
 * почему в таком виде
 * чем детектируется (если это зловред)
 * *по возможности* краткое описание зловреда
4). Не публиковать несколько сообщений подряд - пользуйтесь кнопкой "Правка". 

***

Начну:




> 433261769 (23:24:48 2/10/2008)
> Запрос авторизации
> Novii generator kart oplati:
> Beeline , MTS , Megafon, TELE2
> slil.ru/26178798/691ac8c3.48e594**/mult_sekret.exe


Под видом генератора карт оплат распространяется троян. Рассчитано на то, что человек позарится на "халяву", скачает и запустит. 
По классификации Касперского:
*Trojan.Win32.Buzus.zdj*
Ссылка на Вирустотал:
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...d6dc0508304b72
Немного о трояне:
Примитивный PSW-троян. Написан на VB. 
В теории умеет красть пароли от разных программ, например от:
Opera, Mozilla, Total Commander, CuteFTP,  FTP Commander (про/делюкс), QIP, The Bat! и т.д

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## sergey888

Не совсем уверен что данная тема нужна. Помоему проще этот самый спам не получать вообще. У меня например вообще нет никакого спама при таких настройках QIP Infium:



Вот и все, больше никакого спама не будет.

Ну а если это все отключить, то за пару месяцев я один забью эту тему сообщениями о спаме. Ко мне он приходит минимум раз в день.  :Wink:

----------


## anton_dr

sergey888, не все пользуются Infium. И пользователей не заставить. Поэтому тема найдёт своих читателей  :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

> sergey888, не все пользуются Infium. И пользователей не заставить. Поэтому тема найдёт своих читателей


Я понимаю что далеко не все, я просто не уверен в целесообразности данной темы. Разъяснять как не получать спам это я понимаю, как не замечать спам и не нажимать на ссылки это я тоже понимаю. Но выкладывать его в отдельной теме. В чем суть. Показать какой спам существует. А зачем. Все равно он приходит разный и с разных номеров.  :Wink: 




> Чаще всего приходят предложения скачать файлы и ссылки на зараженные страницы - это представляет достаточную опасность для неопытных в этом деле, именно они вбивают текст пришедшего спама в поисковик и ищут, что это такое - пусть они приходят к нам и находят ответы на свои вопросы


Насчет этого. Не уверен, но можете попробовать почему бы и нет, может кому и пригодится.  :Cool:  
Хотя сложно представить пользователя который вбивает текст спама в поисковик. Скорее уж или удалит спам или нажмет на ссылку.  :Cheesy:

----------


## XP user

@ *priv8v*

Простите за офф-топ, но надо обязательно что-то сказать по защите (один раз; больше не буду эту тему загрязнять).




> Помоему проще этот самый спам не получать вообще. У меня например вообще нет никакого спама при таких настройках QIP Infium:
> 
> Вот и все, больше никакого спама не будет.


Не зарекайтесь...  :Wink:  Спамеры обходят все эти настройки если хотят.

Управлять контактами надо, и открыть глаза когда что-то новое приходит (даже от знакомых!), и не просто щёлкать на ссылки всякие.

Я, даже если хочу, не могу щёлкать на ссылки в QIP. Знаете почему?



Винда не знает, как их открывать. Браузера по умолчанию нету: 



Это всего одна настройка; все показать не буду (это из раздела 'Don't try this at home') - у меня ни одна программа Интернета не может запускать другую...  :Cheesy: 

Paul

----------


## senyak

Используйте Миранду :Wink: . Не получаю вообще никакого спама. Это тока ICQ не защищена от этого

----------


## Гриша

Правда?  :Smiley:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> 1). Публиковать не только текст спама, но и номер от которого пришел спам.


C остальным согласен, но какой смысл коллекционировать номерки?
Их регают пачками боты.

----------


## DVi

> Используйте Миранду. Не получаю вообще никакого спама. Это тока ICQ не защищена от этого


Миранда.
Системная история.




> Сервер, 26.03.2008 15:45:52:
> Authorisation request by '(Unknown Contact)' (229694655): Скупаем ИТАЛЬЯНСКИЙ траффик.
> Работаем с Диалерами.
> Платим 8 евро за звонок.
> Всех WEB мастеров приглашаем к сотрудничеству.
> Cаппорт ICQ 106088
> 
> Сервер, 02.04.2008 14:49:40:
> Authorisation request by '(Unknown Contact)' (466256764): Besplatnaja razda4a 6 & 7 znakov ICQ i rozigriw 5znaka!!!!!!!!!!!! na otkritie novogo foruma:  72.233.40.26/~nikon/index.php                                         |||                            Get free 6 & 7 dig ICQ number or win 5dig  in new icq forum 72.233.40.26/~nikon/index.php   |
> ...


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> У меня например вообще нет никакого спама при таких настройках QIP Infium


О! Это ж старая идея про "серые списки". Пожалуй, для аськи она вновь приобретет актуальность.

----------


## XP user

> Сервер, 22.08.2008 11:02:24:
> Authorisation request by '(Unknown Contact)' (217871342): Привет, пролистывала записную книжку и нашла твою Асю, не помню откуда она у меня. Может ты меня по фото узнаешь 
> kolechka.net/bdgirl


 Такое у меня ещё не было... Сразу же открыли, предполагаю? 

Paul

----------


## priv8v

Всем спасибо за активность. Раз уж начали обсуждать, то придется мне защищать свою идею. 
Как обычно - по пунктам и по порядку :Smiley: 

@ sergey888 
 от того, что Вы поставите себе такие настройки - нескольким сот тысячам людей спам от этого приходить не перестанет в асю - он перестанет приходить лишь Вам. Конечно, это очень хорошо, что Вы написали про настройки  - тот кто придет в эту тему с поисковика вбив туда текст спама и увидит Ваш пост - скорее всего последует Вашему совету и помудрит с настройками клиента. 
  Но те люди, которым спам все-таки приходят и они вводят в поисковик текст - они придут сюда и прочитают важную для них информацию.




> Хотя сложно представить пользователя который вбивает текст спама в поисковик. Скорее уж или удалит спам или нажмет на ссылку


... и такое делают тоже, но есть люди, которые вбивают в поисковик. Их меньшинство, но все-таки их много.




> Но выкладывать его в отдельной теме. В чем суть. Показать какой спам существует. А зачем. Все равно он приходит разный и с разных номеров


Суть - юзеру пришел в асю спам - он вбил в поисковик текст и пришел к нам - далее все ясно уже. Можно даже вводить не только текст, ВИ хорошо индексируется, попробуйте в гугл вбить "пришел спам в icq" (без кавычек) и посмотрите, что будет :Wink: 


@ p2u 
... Ваш совет очень хороший, НО если пользователь "повелся" на то, что по ссылке правда лежит программа для генерации карт оплаты, то он ее попросту копирнет в буфер обмена и вставит в адресную строку браузера - а дальше нажать на ентер...
Но мысль о том, что ни одна программа для инета не может запустить другую - разумная, к ней стоит прислушаться, но к спаму в ICQ она имеет не шибко большое отношение. Можно, конечно, еще посоветовать отключить пример ссылок в icq-клиенте, НО тема все равно нужна - сколько бы мы не советовали - все равно в эту тему народ будет приходить и получать от этого пользу.

@ Alex_Goodwin 
есть шанс что кому-то будет спам с этого же номера, если начать вбивать текст спама в поисковик - то если спам незамысловатый и написан по русски - то будет много мусора и врятли ВИ будет первым в топе, а если же в начале будет 9 цифр - то это сложно назвать мусором и ВИ будет первым.

----------


## XP user

@ *priv8v*:

Так как моё предыдущее сообщение не было по теме, передаю здесь, что я только что получил вот это (юзер нейм нет):



> --------------------------------------<-
> xxxxxxxxx ( 23:47:20 3/10/2008 )
> Тебе наверняка снилось что-то подобное ввв.erogennayzona.ru


Не заходил; не знаю, что там, но я тоже точно знаю, что мне это вряд ли снилось...
P.S.: Поправка: юзер нейм всё-таки был:
xxxxxxxxx - *(edited by p2u)*

Paul

----------


## priv8v

> 446912200 (00:38:03 5/10/2008)
> Запрос авторизации
> C ETOU /7POGPAMMOU ,BbI MOJUTE /7PO4UTATb 4YJUE SMS Coo6wenya 4ePe3 internet. BBoDuTe HoMep TeleFoHa u Bce. Cka4atb URL


Мошенник пытается "соблазнить" интересной программой. На самом деле по ссылке лежит троян. Детектируется Касперским как:
Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.gkv
это троян, ворующий пароли, - от браузеров, от ФТП клиентов, от ICQ-клиентов и т.д
если вы запускали подобные файлы - настоятельно рекомендую сменить пароли

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Да согласен тема актуальна, но не совсем верно то что какие то номера были зарегистрированны ботом. Мне например неоднократно с некоторой переодичностью приходит спам от людей давно и хорошо известных. Причем рассылка осуществлялась с некоторым промежутком и повторялась, а человек по просту даже и не знал ,что его машинка заражена, и при помощи его аськи рассылается спам.  Так что не совсем корректно писать номера аськи, ну если только аська не в угоне и не удается восстановить пароль. Естественно,что люди отправлялись сюда, а часть зверья удалялось лично мной. Так что перед тем как публиковать номер, все же желательно удостовериться, что в инфо пользователя отсутствует информация или однотипная как это делают боты при регистрации. ИМХО

----------


## Shark

> sergey888, не все пользуются Infium. И пользователей не заставить. Поэтому тема найдёт своих читателей


*Пользователи просто это не пробовали.*
Главный плюс QIP Infium - отсутствие рекламы.
+ та самая настройка Анти - Спама.
И процессор не грузит. Красота, в общем.

А ещё там есть Алгоритм, вырубающий ботов попросту насмерть.
Вопрос задаётся, на который ответ может знать только человек.
Бот, в принципе, может знать ответ на него, но!

*Таких вопросов может быть превеликое множество. И знать ответ на каждый - просто бессмысленно!*  :Cool: 
Можно применять и другие Алгоритмы. А ответить на вопрос может только человек. Программа должна иметь Базу вопросов и ответов на них! Просто до невозможности, но страшно эффективно!
Проверено на себе.  :Cheesy:

----------


## senyak

В миранде тоже есть это анти спам с настройками. О спаме забыл давненько. Это проблема программ от ICQ. Там как-то не сильно об этом думают

----------


## priv8v

может не будем рекламировать свои любимые icq-клиенты ?..
все о том как ИЗБАВИТЬСЯ от спама - сказано выше. не знаю что можно сказать еще, это всем кто здесь есть понятно, что если поставить крутой вопрос антиспам, то маловероятно, что через него пробьются.
правда можно, если рассылка небольшая и человек следит за рассылкой - он может вручную отвечать на вопросы антиспам ботов - в некоторых асику-спамерах подобная функция есть.
но это не суть важно

----------


## sergey888

> правда можно, если рассылка небольшая и человек следит за рассылкой - он может вручную отвечать на вопросы антиспам ботов - в некоторых асику-спамерах подобная функция есть.
> но это не суть важно


Отвечать на вопросы вручную. Не думаю. Это должна быть ну очень небольшая рассылка на конкретные номера.  :Wink: 




> Не зарекайтесь...  Спамеры обходят все эти настройки если хотят.
> Paul


Ну раз уж сказали А говорите и Б  :Cheesy: 
Не вижу тут хотя бы в общих чертах способа обхода данных настроек. 
Если не хотите тут его рекламировать можете скинуть в личку. Просто интересно что это за способ. Лично я такого не знаю.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

P.S. Я не говорю о спаме лично на мой номер, а о рекламном спаме или  рассылках трояна.

----------


## XP user

> Ну раз уж сказали А говорите и Б 
> Не вижу тут хотя бы в общих чертах способа обхода данных настроек. 
> Если не хотите тут его рекламировать можете скинуть в личку. Просто интересно что это за способ. Лично я такого не знаю. 
> 
> P.S. Я не говорю о спаме лично на мой номер, а о рекламном спаме или  рассылках трояна.


http://www.slo.ru/news/entry/346
Читайте не рекламу, а комменты юзеров. Обратите внимание на дату - сообщения опубликованы недавно. Не просто стал приходить спам, а спамеры добавляются сами к ним в лист! Вывод о том, что у всех обязательно 'кривые руки' - не обоснован.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## sergey888

> http://www.slo.ru/news/entry/346
> Читайте не рекламу, а комменты юзеров. Обратите внимание на дату - сообщения опубликованы недавно. Не просто стал приходить спам, а спамеры добавляются сами к ним в лист! Вывод о том, что у всех обязательно 'кривые руки' - не обоснован. 
> 
> Paul


Я не говорю что QIP Infium идеален, там есть еще достаточно глюков, но по той проблемме что вы говорите вопрос давно решен. И кстати там обсуждают еще прошлую версию, а сейчас актуальна версия QIP Infium RC3 (9017) но как я говорил эта проблемма была решена еще в версии (9015) и об этом говорит последнее сообщение по той ссылке что вы дали.  :Wink: 
И это не обход спамерами настроек. Это была недоработка самого QIP.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## XP user

> но как я говорил эта проблемма была решена еще в версии (9015) и об этом говорит последнее сообщение по той ссылке что вы дали. 
> И это не обход спамерами настроек. Это была недоработка самого QIP.


До следующего раза она, может быть, и решена. А сами спамеры, видимо, не считают, что проблема - решена. Злой дот орг и другие весело продолжают свои рекламы гарантированного обхода ВСЕХ спам-фильтров.
P.S.: Для того, чтобы проблему со спамом нормально решить, надо переписывать ряд Интернет протоколов и больше требовать от провайдеров. А так - спамеры без работы не останутся.  :Smiley: 
Пожалуй конец офф-топа.

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## gdn

Последнее время просто "завалили" предложениями скачать новую версию QIP Inf. со "взломанного" сайта, и трояном Trojan-PSW.Win32.Qipi.A, причем определяет его KIS2009 (вначале эвристикой, а тепер базами) - а Nod32 (используемый как резервный) молчит, причем несмотря на то, что семп послал, вместе с описанием и ссылкой на virustotal.com, не знаю - но почему - то с троянами у них плохо. Фалообменники в большинстве случаев удаляют ссылку, по жалобе - только лишь от upwap.ru - никаких действий.

----------


## Hanson

> а Nod32 (используемый как резервный) молчит, причем несмотря на то, что семп послал, вместе с описанием и ссылкой на virusinfo,


ну для них это нормально, видимо присланое мной они тоже игнорируют

----------


## Karlson

а мне вот такое привалило:



> Привет. 
> Прошу проголосовать за меня на конкурсе. 
> Отправьте текст 49 0225 на номер 3649
> Заранее спасибо всем проголосовавшим.
> Сообщение отправленно по всем контакт листам.

----------


## NRA

я наверно что-то пропустил  :Wink: 
малая использует сабж ICQ*2003*b PRO: режим Invisible с настройками
1) Требовать Авторизацию, Запретить WebAware (онлайн статус)
2) Файлы/url - не принимать, всё остальное - только из списка
3) Цензура по словам - включена
4) Контактная информация + Шары -- никому
5) P2P - только из списка при авторизации
6) Спамконтроль - все галочки
About/Interests/е-мейл  -- пусто
Игнор-список пустой
+ соединение через HTTPS-прокси и фаервол

За, дай Б*г памяти, ~4 года ни спаминки, чего и всем желаю

----------


## gstas

У друга украли аську: 387-478-995

Потом через время стали приходить сообщения типа:
"привет
URL
посмотри, классная вещь!"

Сайт URL - липа...
Создана только одна страничка... все остальные ссылки ведут на сайт feels.ru. Так же отправка сообщения на этой странице не работает...

На самой страничке имеется ссылка на якобы файл с клипом:
URL (что меня заинтересовало ещё.. что на страничке описание файла:
*Продолжительность:* 0:35
*Размер:* 402 Kb (zip)
*Оценка:* 4.9
*Тип:* .scr
*Закачек:* 8436
)

ТИП ФАЙЛА С КЛИПОМ - SCR!!! Сразу видно засада...

Но в файле вирус:  модифицированный Win32/Injector.DT троянская программа.  :Angry: 

Будьте внимательны и не попадайтесь на такое.
Кстати, можно ли кому-то написать письмецо, чтоб данный сайт закрыли?

----------


## drongo

gstas,В следующий раз, избавьте нас плиз от активных линков.  :Diablo:

----------


## gstas

Ой.. сорри....
 :Upset:  Что-то я реально протупил  :Sad:

----------


## ISO

http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...5&postcount=28 
AV Касперского  уже добавил в базы. Ссылка всё ещё активна.
Можно попробывать написать сюда:
absoluts.org
218.93.202.102
Cnocos
Cnocos ltd
USA, New York, 1916 86th Street, 2a, Brooklyn
New York
USA
11214
Соединенные Штаты Америки
Phone: +001.91720087434
Fax: +001.91720087434
E-mail: [email protected]

----------


## LEON®

Здравствуйте! Посмотрите вот на такое сообщение:

 443090406 (23:03:57 16/11/200 :Cool: 
Оффлайн сообщение (15.11.2008 18:49:05)
Привет! Я за помощью....
Участвую в конкурсе, где приз - Аррle iPhоne ЗG 8Gb! Я уже на 2 месте, если можешь, прoгoлoсуй за меня! Для этoгo надо отправить смс на номер 9693 с текстом 47 9777 стоимость 1,82 рубля!
Между 47 и 9777 пробел!

Какую цель преследуют авторы таких сообщений, и куда их можно "сдать"?

----------


## Гриша

Мошенники, вымогают деньги, путем отправки СМС на премиум номера...

----------


## gdn

Пришел запрос авторизации по ICQ

Authorisation request by '(Unknown Contact)' (446391329): Привет! *YES*
Предлагаем вашему вниманию Modul [I] *THUMBS UP*
В него входят Спам  Флуд *THUMBS UP*
Одноклассники.ру  *THUMBS UP*
Вконтакте.ру  *THUMBS UP*
Подержка проктически всех эмайлов  *THUMBS UP*
ICQ  TV/Video Влом паролей  *THUMBS UP*
Больше 20 порно  каналов  :-[
И многое другое... :-)
Скачать multi-up.com/33624/  *BYE*

по ссылке целый рад файлообменников, с архивом, внутри которого запароленный самораспаковывающийся архив и текстовый файл с паролем, в котором набор dat и mp3 фвйлов и даже интрукция...в общем оформленно очень даже  :Wink: 
пока никто из поставщиков не определяет http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...5e1120debde0d0

----------


## ISO

http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/2...ef59978ebcfb66
Вот так детектируют файл virusscan.jotti.com. Думаю ссылочку стоит сделать неактивной.

----------


## Olegka-2007

> http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/2...ef59978ebcfb66
> Вот так детектируют файл virusscan.jotti.com. Думаю ссылочку стоит сделать неактивной.


HIPS Каспера блокирует его со 100% рейтингом :Smiley:

----------


## gdn

поступил ответ из лаборатории Касп.:

Здравствуйте,

0.exe - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.zsg

Детектирование файла будет добавлено в следующее обновление.

virusscan.jotti.com, vProFlood.exe

Вредоносный код в файлах не обнаружен.

----------


## ISO

> поступил ответ из лаборатории Касп.:
> 
> Здравствуйте,
> 
> 0.exe - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.zsg
> 
> Детектирование файла будет добавлено в следующее обновление.
> 
> virusscan.jotti.com, vProFlood.exe
> ...


Что то тут не то, вот ответ мне о файле virusscan.jotti.com из той же лаборатории им. Касперского.

virusscan.jotti.com_ - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.zsh 
Этот файл уже детектится нами. Пожалуйста, обновите антивирусные базы.

----------


## gdn

> Что то тут не то, вот ответ мне о файле virusscan.jotti.com из той же лаборатории им. Касперского.
> 
> virusscan.jotti.com_ - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.zsh 
> Этот файл уже детектится нами. Пожалуйста, обновите антивирусные базы.


Только проверил касперским,  на самом деле стал определяться, а почему пришел такой ответ не знаю - но несколько раз было что отвечали о не нахождении вредоносного кода, а потом добавляли в базы - но они хоть отвечают, а вот лаборатории нода что пиши/что не пришщи..., ниже полная переписка:

Здравствуйте,

Здравствуйте,

0.exe - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.zsg

Детектирование файла будет добавлено в следующее обновление.

virusscan.jotti.com, vProFlood.exe

Вредоносный код в файлах не обнаружен.

Пожалуйста, при ответе включайте переписку целиком.
Ответ актуален для последних баз с источников обновлений.


>From:
>Sent: Nov 17 2008 12:43AM
>To: "New Virus" <[email protected]>
>Subject: 
>
>Добрый день, пришла ссылка на файл по ICQ, есть подозрение что там
> вирус-троян, файлы во вложении
> в том виде как пришли с паролем virus, внутри  самораспаковывающийся
> файл, открываемый 7-zip внутри которого сжатый ASPack exe, dat файлы,
> судя по всему с кодом и т.д.
> 
> Authorisation request by '(Unknown Contact)' (446391329): Привет! *YES*
> Предлагаем вашему вниманию Modul [i] *THUMBS UP*
> В него входят Спам Флуд *THUMBS UP*
> Одноклассники.ру *THUMBS UP*
> Вконтакте.ру *THUMBS UP*
> Подержка проктически всех эмайлов *THUMBS UP*
> ICQ TV/Video Влом паролей *THUMBS UP*
> Больше 20 порно каналов :-[
> И многое другое... :-)
> Скачать multi-up.com/33624/ *BYE*
> 
> http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...5e1120debde0d0
> 
С уважением, Владислав Пинтийский
Вирусный аналитик

----------


## Rackot

> Здравствуйте! Посмотрите вот на такое сообщение:
> 
> 443090406 (23:03:57 16/11/200
> Оффлайн сообщение (15.11.2008 18:49:05)
> Привет! Я за помощью....
> Участвую в конкурсе, где приз - Аррle iPhоne ЗG 8Gb! Я уже на 2 месте, если можешь, прoгoлoсуй за меня! Для этoгo надо отправить смс на номер 9693 с текстом 47 9777 стоимость 1,82 рубля!
> Между 47 и 9777 пробел!
> 
> Какую цель преследуют авторы таких сообщений, и куда их можно "сдать"?


  Пошлешь SMS-ку - с твоего тела снимут рублей 180. И еще предложат самому в это дело поиграть. Оно тебе надо? Остапов сейчас много... Такие сообщения нужно просто игнорировать.

----------


## senyak

ВНИМАНИЕ! Пришел вот такой спам от друга



> Прив =) Взгляни на профиль, тихий ужас =) 
> hТТp ://vkcnltakte._ru/id1885899


С виду всеми любимый сайт Вконтакте. После ввода любого пароля переводит на настоящий сайт Вконтакте. Так как я не специалисть, могу только догадыватся, что при этом ничего больше не происходит (ну само собой пароли ушли уже)

----------


## pig

Ссылку деактивируйте, будь ласка.

----------


## Гриша

Обычный фишинг, сайт уже в черном списке Лаборатории Касперского...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## senyak

За ссылку сорри. Эта ссылка уже приходит от трех моих друзей. Кто-то постарался

----------


## gdn

очень много ссылок приходят на трояны расп. на сайте upwap.ru, причем в отличии от других файлообменников возможности указать на вредоносный контент нет.




> Server, 15.11.2008 2255:
> Authorisation request by '(Unknown Contact)' (399022145): С помощью этой программы,вы можите посмотреть с кем и о чем общается ваш друг по icq. upwap.ru/216842
> 
> Server, 17.11.2008 14:52:12:
> Authorisation request by '(Unknown Contact)' (49458632: С помощью этой программы,вы можите посмотреть с кем и о чем общается ваш друг по icq. upwap.ru/216842
> 
> Server, 18.11.2008 20:31:42:
> Authorisation request by '(Unknown Contact)' (418400571): С помощью этой программы,вы можите посмотреть с кем и о чем общается ваш друг по icq.upwap.ru/216842


поскольку работает плагин StopSpam в миранде, то сообщения эти особо не мешают, но тем не менее.

----------


## gstas

Пришло сообщение от подруги:

"привет
http://http://fayst.com/00900/
посмотри, классная вещь!"
"

Полная аналогия того что было в посте 
( http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...0&postcount=26 ).
Тот же модифицированный Win32/Injector.DT троянская программа

Вот так...
Будьте внимательны!

----------


## Гриша

Ссылку прибейте...

----------


## senyak

Да, вирусы сейчас можно рассылать. От друга пришла ссылка на файлообменник с вирусом, был свеженький, 5 АВ знало его

----------


## ScratchyClaws

среди заблоченного антиспамом валялось




> 453411684: Privet! Kak dela? Chto novogo? Ti vkurse chto ya ychastvuy v konkyrse gde glavnuy priz 100 tysach rubley?!:-)
> Pomogi mne pozhalyista vyigrat', otprav' sms s tekstom steen030 na nomer 4161 , sms stoit 4 rub. Mne do viigrisha ostalos' vsego 5 sms, ya tochno znaiy chto viigraiy i togda pozovy teba i vseh druzey prazdnovat';-)
> Izvini chto pishy translitom, vchera pereustanovili windows, a ona angliiskaya

----------


## Jolly Rojer

ScratchyClaws мне один в один приходило

----------

